# USITT Tech Olympics



## LavaASU (Mar 23, 2012)

I can't find much info on this other than you sign up onsite and it's Friday night. Anyone got info? If we wanted to have a team compete what would we need to know?


----------



## erichart (Mar 23, 2012)

There's usually one task in each discipline: sound, lighting, props, costumes, carpentry, painting. The task for lighting might be to hang and focus a light. You pick one or two team members to represent your team in each department; the tasks are timed to see who is the fastest, but you get penalized for mistakes, sloppiness and unsafe behavior. I shot some video of the props portion during last year's Olympics.


----------



## JWilsonLX (Mar 25, 2012)

I competed two or three years ago. Events I remember are hang/focus a light with a gobo, wire a 2P&G plug, set up a basic sound system, perform a quick change, and tape out a ground plan. As for sign up, I think you can sign up at the door the night of, but I'm sure someone at the check in desk can give you info about pre-registering.


----------

